# Big Cottonwood Creek



## Dorpster (May 28, 2008)

Anybody ever fish BCC in the valley as it makes it's way through Holliday and into the Jordan River? I have fished it over the years with very mixed results, this spring has been especially slow, not sure why. I have sained it and never find very many insects, pretty stumped by it. Thanks for any feedback in advance.

I just did a little reasearch on the Jordan which BCC feeds into, interesting info about fish population being inhibited due to altered flows and lack of cover as well as low saturated O2, additional pollution factor results in lower population. My theory is that the larger Browns travel up BCC from the Jordan in the spring when the runoff occurs, I'm begining to think that the factors that effect the population in the Jordan have worsened in regards to inhibiting the fish pop groth. Anyone interested in the Jordan can click on the following link. http://www.waterresources.slco.org/html/faq/faq.html


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

I fished it last year up higher and had a blast. Seems they would hit almost anything as long as it was a size 10. Nothing huge. I never ventured down stream much though.


----------

